# Can they be raised together



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I have 3 ancon hill tad and looks like i may have 7 more in the next few days. My question is can they be raised together or will they eat each other?
Right now they are hanging out in seperate urine specimen cups. I was thinking of a plastic shoe box or something along that lines. Cause if they all make it than that means 10 tad plus another 15 or so eggs in the tank.
so any suggestions on what to raise them in is greatly appreciated.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I personally would not. Maybe try it from the start with the next group you get, and see what happens. 

That being said, Ive never had auratus, and only have experience with leucomelas tads.


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

Ive always kept different clutches separate from others with the exception of the single tad from a clutch that grew to similar size of the tads i put it with later on.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I dont think I phrased that right. 
Lets try this way,
would I be able to raised the first 3 together and then the next 4 that hatch together. 
Im going to check out the care sheet now I just can not remember if they can be raised communially or not.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Breed best in pairs, but breeding does occur in groups. Egg eating may be a problem in breeding group with multiple females (female heavy groups especially) and/or groups not housed in large enough tanks. Courtship, egg care, and tadpole care are typical of the D. tinctorius species group. Tadpoles should not be fed exclusively algae based diets (not more than 50% of the diet). Metamorphs and froglets under 3 months, like D. tincs, are sensitive and should not be highly stressed but are not difficult, and should be raised individually or in groups of 5 or more. They will accept melano FFs out of the water, and springtails are not neccessary.


From the care sheet 
I guess I answered my own question 
Thanks guys for your suggestions.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Froglets of similar size can be raised together, it is recomended to not raise the tadpoles together, they are territorial and can be cannibalistic. When raised together you have a tendency to have a few large tadpoles, with the other tads being much smaller (even of similar age) and you may get tail nipping and the like. Some have had some very large healhty froglets from raising communally, but usually loose more along the way that if raised individually, and I've seen, and morphed myself, some very large, healthy froglets individually). The time in the water will also be heavily modified... animals raised together can have vastly different morph out times (longest taking somehwere around 2-3x as long as the first one out).

It is usually recomended to raise tinc group tads individually - this is how they do it in the wild, for a reason... the tads get large and the niche these frogs live in means the tiny bodies of water can only support one or two tads at best usually, they don't use large puddles! The most common container used is a 16oz frog container (half the size of the FF culture containers commonly used) and plastic beer cups, mason jars, and other small containers with similar amounts of water have been used.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thank you again KeroKero
Right now they are housed individaully in urine specimen cups. Im making a trip to my local covenient store today to get deli cups to raised the, in so they have more room. 
I am not sure of the oz that they are but the are about 4 inches tall and 3-4 inches across. So i think they are about the same size you are talking ( half the size of FF cups)


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

Given a large enough volume of water, auratus can easily be raised communally. I did it for years and had relatively few losses. I've even mixed clutches - having different aged tads being reared together. This was in about 5 gal. of water with plenty of litter and mulch in the bottom and a good pothos growing in the middle.

A month ago I was at a well known pdf breeder's house and he showed us how he communally raises most stuff - including retics - in plastic shoeboxes. It can be done, and it is a lot less work than rearing tads individually. The trade-off is that you lose the ability to track individual tads and know their fate. You just have to decide how much control you are willing to give up for convenience.


----------

